# Sproline Foam Knife Steam Tip



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone used one of these (gold bar equal cost) Foam Knives.










Loads written about them in US but can't find a lot about them in the UK.

It could possibly speed up my milk production when I'm making milk drinks in numbers. Would need to change my steam wand, again, for a Marzocco GS5 which has same fitting as the Vesuvius but the thread is good for the tip.

Just thinking aloud, not buying at the moment.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one on my linea & really like it. Allows you to stretch very slowly (if you like) and get a nice spin going!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got one:good:

Did a very fair deal with Michael (funinacup)



















Next most useful piece of kit I've purchased after the EK & the Vesuvius.

Perfect silky microfoam without any effort or thought. Long & slow foam development or fast throughput in large jugs, your choice.

True that microfoam production after many years comes as second nature with a good suitable tip but this is amazing.

Absolutely no thought needed. Start with tip just under the surface & turn on steam very slowly to stretch,then lower tip only another 1.5 cms at max power. Incredible results. Have rarely tasted milk so sweet & like silk.

Needed to change out the Vesuvius ubiquitous (infamous) steam wand & fit a GB5 replacement. The Marzocco wand although much thicker fitted the V.. perfectly. Added PTFE to both end threads.

Having now used one, in retrospect, I would have purchased new from US even at just under £200 including VAT & duty. BTW I see that Amazon have got them back instock at £110 + £38 p&p. VAT & tax on top of that,I think, plus the cost of the replacement GB5 wand.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

from ESPRESSO PARTS USA i see buy 12 $68.25 each plus $55 economy ship, but all one size threading m10x1mm pitch, H G ONE believe still make male to male 7mm -10mm adapters, any one on here able to make s/s adapters male/female,

i so need one of those jap tips,


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Having now used one, in retrospect, I would have purchased new from US even at just under £200 including VAT & duty.


I guess if you look at it in terms of how much it improves your drink, and how much many of us spend on incremental improvements the cost can be justified.

But TBH I just look at that price and think the Sproline manufacturers are laughing all the way to the bank at complete insanity of the coffee nerds who are dropping an insane amount of money on a tiny piece of machined metal.

£200 is the kinda price I would have guessed a custom made part to be, let alone a manufactured product.


----------

